# Umfage: Die besten Haustier-Animationen in WoW



## Telkir (1. Dezember 2009)

Egal ob gackernde Hühner oder  explodierende Schafe, das Entwicklerteam bei Blizzard spendiert den  fluffigen Kreaturen ihrer Welten die absonderlichsten  Spezialanimationen. Dass hierbei die Warcraft-Haustiere nicht aus der  Reihe fallen, zeigt unsere kleine Haustierkollektion: Die  durchgeknalltesten Haustieranimationen


----------



## Edeka (1. Dezember 2009)

Also am geilsten find ich immernoch Mojo ... einfach mal selbst zum Frosch zu werden wenn man das Vieh küsst is jawohl der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Und der Name gibt den Rest!)


----------



## Frayd (1. Dezember 2009)

oh yeah hab den mit irgendnem char ma gehabt...gleich beim 2. zul'aman run bekommn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dsa raketenhühnchen is am geilsten vorallem wenns in die luft geht


----------



## Aggropip (1. Dezember 2009)

Kolumbus ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (1. Dezember 2009)

Mojo der Frosch ist Kult  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Dezember 2009)

Raketenhuhn!!!

Auch in BB beim ruf farmen ist des geil, man killt es und dann fliegt es in die luft^^


----------



## dannyl2912 (2. Dezember 2009)

Lurky (fehlt übrigens in der Liste), das wird immer so bleiben, wenn er seinen Zylinder und Stock auspackt und lostanzt und alleine weil es ein Murloc ist

nun hab ich keine Angst mehr vor denen


----------



## Arajaxas (2. Dezember 2009)

Willy is der beste! Ich und ein Kumpel standen vor Raidbeginn damals immer in shat im unteren Viertel bei den Hühnern und haben gewettet welches Huhn als erstes dran glauben muss.


----------



## Pack_master (3. Dezember 2009)

Da fehlen solche Klassiker wie die tanzenden Murloc-Babies.


----------

